# Opening Night Starting Lineup - Magic vs Sixers



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Per Tania Ganguli of the Orlando Sentinel



> ryan anderson said he's been told he'll start for the orlando magic tomorrow night against the philadelphia 76ers
> 
> source confirmed to me pietrus will be the fifth guy. so that's howard, nelson, carter, anderson and pietrus tomorrow night.
> 
> "We think we’re the best team in the NBA." -- ryan anderson


pg Jameer Nelson
sg Vince Carter
sf Mikael Pietrus
pf Ryan Anderson
C Dwight Howard

Bombs away!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Opening Night Starting Lineup*

This'll be the game thread.

*Magic (0-0) vs. Sixers (0-0)*

TONIGHT

Time: 7:00pm
Location: Amway Arena






































vs.






















































​
Big Night, it's Vince and Ryans debut!

Let's get it!

*GO MAGIC*


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Meer baby!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I like the intensity of this game. Both teams attacking!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Polish Hammer with the nice dunk. Good dish from Jwill... Jwill playing really damn well tonight!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Hot damn


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow, Vince. haha


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What'd he do?

Jwill is on fire!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HB said:


> What'd he do?


Off-balance tip in, then hit a deep 3 on next play.



> Jwill is on fire!


His pull-up is automatic tonight. running the team nicely. Definitely still has his legs under him, which is good sign.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

28 pt lead in the 3rd


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Just wait till Shard get's back. It's a wrap son.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Anderson likes to shoot, luckily for him, it goes in most of the time.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice win, we have a very deep and talented team this year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HB said:


> Anderson likes to shoot, luckily for him, it goes in most of the time.


Good VC article



> But the stakes have never been higher in Carter's career than they are now. The funny thing is, the situation might just fit his mild personality perfectly. He is not going to be the dominant personality; Howard had better do that, because that's his job. What Carter can do is pass better than people think and score better than any teammate Howard's had thus far in his career. But at this point -- at the ripe old age of 32 -- Carter doesn't need numbers or accolades. He just needs to fit in.
> 
> "It's funny," Carter said, "because all my friends are telling me they're saying on TV that they don't think I'll fit in."
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

'Vince Carter plays for himself'.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Orlando Magic shooting guard J.J. Redick will soon become the latest basketball player with his own unnamed rap group.
> 
> According to Redick, he’s part of a “rap super group” that will release a new single before the end of the year titled “Waste Management.”
> 
> ...


LOL supposedly its him and Mr. Anderson

P.s. the PTI guys are kinda like clowns, the Magic go 10-0 and they'll be singing a new tune.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Per the Sun Sports feed -- Stan Van Gundy told reporters: X-rays showed no fracture in Vince Carter's left ankle. Not much swelling.


VC's mom says its a light sprain



> The Magic (2-0 and 11-0 counting the preseason) have two games left on their first road trip of the season, and Carter is listed day-to-day with the club heading to Toronto to revisit the city where his career began.
> 
> His mother, Michelle Carter-Scott, said her son had a "mild sprain."


He should play at Toronto.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HB said:


> He should play at Toronto.


Hope so


----------

